# Pasture vs dry lot show goat



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

We fenced off a little acre pasture for our 2 goats, 1 is a show goat. After doing so, we were told you have to dry lot show goats??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think that might depend on what the 4H group does. I would ask more questions.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What are you showing? Wethers or does? I let all my goats have grass and browse. The wethers are allowed as much but enough to keep them healthy and happy. Some people prefer a drylot for worm management but in reality if you keep up on all practices they will be fine... just watch eyelids and fecal samples. 

In my opinion it is mean to keep a goat confined in really small pen and feed it nothing but grain. Granted mine all get a very strict diet but it includes daily browsing. They don't have a huge pen but it does have tree and grass. Which they munch on... this is wethers and does btw. As the wethers get bigger I restrict their browse more but they get at least 30mins a day out and browsing. 

They are Goats and should be kept and treated as such.... of course pampering them never hurts


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I totally agree w/ you Dani! I cringed at the thought of our goats quality of life in a little dry lot. I'm just going to do what you said & watch for worms & turn them out.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh and we show does.


----------

